# Finally Finished Camo micro



## BARRY_LARRY (Jun 1, 2011)

I've built several of these over the years for myself but this one is by far the nicest . In 2000 I took a old 12' Check Mate hull and put a "V" bottom on it and pulled a mold off it . I Provably added too much "V" in hind sight, it rides great but a little tender. I camo gel coated the hull and laid it up in 2010 and lost motivation 'cause I already had one I was using. Truth is I was a little worried how the camo would look 'cause you don't really know until you pull it out of the mold. I think it looks pretty cool but I see room for improvement. If all goes well I'll put some scales in it this weekend. Some build pictures are below . This is my first post ever so if it is a little messed up I'm sorry.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That boat is for sale on Craigslist right?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Isnt this hull for sale on craigslist?


----------



## BARRY_LARRY (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, unfortunately!!!! hurtin' position  :'( but I'll use it till it's goes .... maybe the tables will turn for me soon, I'ma hopeing


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

What hp do you think the skiff could handle?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

So are you activly making these or just selling off the remaining model? I kinda like it. I'm not in the market but can appreciate the work.


----------



## BARRY_LARRY (Jun 1, 2011)

I've always ran a 15hp on it.The first two I Built I ran with a two stroke.This one and the one before I've run a Yamaha 15hp four stroke.
Re:Oysterbreath I built it for myself (It's registered as a homemade boat)but am planning to build a cap mold and start selling them as a business now that I see the response .Also plan to stretch it to16' in the next couple months.


----------



## Frank_Venable (Apr 15, 2012)

How did you do that paint job!!! I want it on my hpxt


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep us posted. cant wait to see the 16ft version. I might have to buy one..are you going to have less V on the 16 ??


----------



## BARRY_LARRY (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll post pics of the "stretching" process......probably won't be for a month or so .....I start building a 25' cold molded next week .Thanks for the interest though [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
And yes it will have less "V" . I also plan to make a "knock out" for the mold to put a flat"er" bottom on the boat ......lotta' work,too little time....


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

just shot you a email about it. If you want shoot me a phone number and we can talk.


----------

